# 2-vuoro



## Gavril

Päivää taas,

Konttikuljetukseen liittyvässä työnkuvauksessa lukee (korostukset minun)

_Konttien ajo- ja kippaustoiminta tulee toimia arkipäivinä kahdessa vuorossa (klo 08.00 – 20.00)._

Tuonnempana taulukossa, otsikon "vuoron aikataulu" alla lukee

_2-vuoro, ma-pe klo 08.00-20.00 
_
Miten ilmaus "2-vuoro" pitäisi tulkita? "toinen vuoro", "kaksivuoroinen", vai muuten?

Kiitos


----------



## TomiH

Voihan olla että kaksi henkilöä tulee töihin porrastetusti siten, että toinen henkilö tulee 08:00 ja toinen 12:00. Toimitaan siis kahdessa vuorossa, välillä 08-20 ?


----------



## Mordong

Minusta toinen vuoro on loogisin. Se sekä sopii otsikkonsa alle (aikataulussa on ensimmäinen ja toinen, kuin näytökset teatterissa tms.) että tarkempaan kontekstiinsa, jossa adjektiivi (kaksivuoroinen) tuntuisi oudolta yksinään. Puhekielisesti voisi toki puhua ykkös- ja kakkosvuorosta.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vastauksista. Olen tutkinut asiaa vähän enemmän verkkohakujen avulla, enkä ole kuitenkaan vielä varma, että kyseessä on järjestysluvusta ("toinen"). Paras arvaukseni tällä hetkellä on, että "2-vuoro" tarkoittaa työtä, joka jaetaan kahteen vuoroon.

Esimerkiksi on monikielinen sivusto (en löydä linkkiä juuri nyt) jossa "5-vuoro" on englannitettu "5-shift" eikä "5th shift".

En tiedä, ovatko kakki "X-vuoro" -muotoiset ilmaukset tulkittavissa tällä tavalla; kyseessä ei näytä olevan hyvin yleinen kirjoitustapa.


----------



## Mordong

Mietin asiaa uudemman kerran ja toden totta, näkemyksesi vaikuttaa oikealta. Siinä sanotaan uudestaan edempänä ollut asia, kuin tiivistelmänä. Ajo- ja kippaustoimintaa tapahtuu siis kahdessa vuorossa annetulla aikavälillä. En silti osaa sanoa, voiko kaikki X-vuoro-ilmaisut tulkita näin, lienee turvallisempaa sanoa, että riippuu asiayhteydestä.  Ainakaan minä en ole koskaan kohdannut tuollaista ilmaisua enkä pidä sitä monitulkintaisuudesta johtuen hyvänäkään.


----------



## Spongiformi

Mistä suomalaisesta tekstistä voisi löytää säännöllisen työvuoron, joka on 12 tuntia pitkä? 99%:n varmuudella se tarkoittaa kaksivuorotyötä, jossa molemmat vuorot sijoittuvat kyseiselle ajalle, todennäköisesti osin päällekkäisinä, kuten TomiH sanoi.


----------



## Mordong

Spongiformi said:


> Mistä suomalaisesta tekstistä voisi löytää säännöllisen työvuoron, joka on 12 tuntia pitkä? 99%:n varmuudella se tarkoittaa kaksivuorotyötä, jossa molemmat vuorot sijoittuvat kyseiselle ajalle, todennäköisesti osin päällekkäisinä, kuten TomiH sanoi.


Tästä syystä muutinkin näkemystäni. Hyvin opettavaista, kuinka tärkeää täsmällinen ilmaisu on. Ja kuinka vaikeaa oma äidinkielikin voi olla.


----------

